# What are some good saddle brands?



## EquestrianAllegiance (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello!
I'm looking to buy show tack (both English and Western) but I'm not sure where to start! anyone know any good brands? 
Also, please explain why you recommend the brand 
and links are always appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

There's such a wide range of tack out there that we probably need more specifics to help you.

What kind of riding/showing will you be doing in both English and Western? 

What is your price range? I can name all sort of decent, but low-cost used brands, but if you have a $3000 saddle budget then it won't mean much to you. In reverse, if you have a $300 budget then recommending a Tad Coffin wouldn't help!


----------



## EquestrianAllegiance (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll be doing both western and English pleasure, and possibly jumping and sorting!

I'd really love to spend no more than $2,000, but if there's something worth going beyond that price range, I'd be happy to get another job to pay for it!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I like Passier and Wintec for English saddles. Passier are more expensive but you can find a good used one for under $1000. They last forever!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

EquestrianAllegiance said:


> I'll be doing both western and English pleasure, and possibly jumping and sorting!
> 
> I'd really love to spend no more than $2,000, but if there's something worth going beyond that price range, I'd be happy to get another job to pay for it!


Assuming you're going to split that cost between the two saddles, you can EASILY find both a good English and western saddle for that price, especially if you look for something used.. 

Circle Y is a western brand that I always hear about as being great. I almost bought one myself, and it was a very well-made saddle. They come in all sorts of styles, colors, bling, etc. 

I know quite a few people with HDRs that like them, and I have a collegiate close contact that I love. I'd suggest scouting out saddles in your area to sit in and ride in if possible if you're new to riding to figure out what you like. For example, some people prefer a hard, flat seat in a close contact saddle, while some like padded seats. See what you like, and that'll help make your decision.


----------



## EquestrianAllegiance (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you very much!  I was actually just looking into HDRs! 

and thank you frlsgirl! I'll look into both of those!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

EquestrianAllegiance said:


> Thank you very much!  I was actually just looking into HDRs!
> 
> and thank you frlsgirl! I'll look into both of those!


The thing that I've always heard about HDRs is to avoid their advantage line. I've never actually come across one, but I've heard that they're pretty cruddy. My friend has had a couple of HDR Pros over the years, and another friend has an HDR Rivella (or something along those lines) and they're decent saddles.

Oh, and since Wintec was mentioned, I love my Wintec dressage saddle! The black equisuede is so easy to maintain, and looks great. Since you are planning on showing, though, be careful if you decide to go with a synthetic saddle (which Wintecs are). I showed in my Wintec, but the black equisuede looks pretty leather like if you're not right up on it. I don't know that you'd be able to find a jumping suitable wintec that would be suitable for more than lower level showing. Ask people that are more into that discipline :wink:


----------



## TheatricalAffair (Jun 15, 2013)

Depends on your budget.
I have to say that my Barnsby Pegasus saddle is still in immaculate condition after 10+ years and is still as comfortable as ever.

Under $1000: HDR, Wintec
$1000-$2000: Collegiate, Bates, Stubben, Some Barnsby models, Santa Cruz

Some amazing saddle brands are Devoucoux, CWD, Bruno Delgrange and Antares but you are looking at over $5000.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

TheatricalAffair said:


> Depends on your budget.
> I have to say that my Barnsby Pegasus saddle is still in immaculate condition after 10+ years and is still as comfortable as ever.
> 
> Under $1000: HDR, Wintec
> ...


I'm guessing that these prices are assuming that you're buying new? You can definitely get collegiate, bates, and stubben for well under $1000 in decent used shape! New? Not so much. If you're willing to spend a little time looking then I would suggest buying a higher quality used saddle than lower quality new.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

DW loves her Courbette, but what I know about English stuff is what I have absorbed by osmosis from my Sweetie. As for western I like Circle Y, Cactus, Martin, and Billy Cook ( only if it is the Sulphur, Ok. Billy Cook's... Greenville. Tx. Billy Cook's are made by Simco and are meh). That said my next will be a custom made Hamley, but that costs as much as a used car so that is far, far in the future.
I have said repeatedly on here that you get what you pay for, so if you find the money short, don't buy a cheapo new saddle, buy a used good name saddle. When you are shopping for your western saddle, please feel free to inbox me and I will help you all I can. In fact I have a Circle Y 15.5 all around roping saddle that I could be persuaded to sell in the 500 dollar range. Its got a lot of miles on it and I have replaced the fenders and stirrup leathers with NRS roughout ones. But it has years of use left in it!


----------



## hmb2013 (Feb 7, 2014)

Billy Cooks! OK saddles are much better but TX saddles are decent quality as well. They also have great re sale values!


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

No matter what saddles you buy, stick with well liked brand names. They sell fast and easy and keep their price well.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

For Western, I like Circle Y, Billy Cook, some Bob Marshalls, and some Wade's. Really starting to like Tucker saddles, love my endurance saddle, and was at a tack shop today with some really nice Western Tuckers.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

For western.....Harris, Blue Ribbon, Bob's, Kathy's, Cascade, Broken Horn. If you can find a used one, they hold their value.

I stay away from Circle Y (had one, hated it, sold it and took a huge loss), Tex Tan, Billy Cook, Chavez....they do not hold their value, because they are a dime a dozen.


----------

